# how to permanently disable BITS ?



## moh001 (Mar 16, 2013)

BITS [ Background Intelligent Transfer Service ] 

when I turn it off , it gets back on after a time , I make it Manual as some people advise , doesn't work .. 

what can i do to get rid of this service ?



note \ this happens on all PCs i use ..
my system is win8 .


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

just curious as to why? I've done a bit of Googling and it says that BITS is used, at least partially for Windows Updates, so IF you're able to disable it...you probably won't be able to do Windows Updates


----------



## moh001 (Mar 16, 2013)

---------------------


----------



## moh001 (Mar 16, 2013)

yes, It's used for Programs Updates as Windows Update Service used for System Updates , and I don't want that , because that consumes internet , and that means a slow internet speed ..

we always turn off windows update service too since it consumes internet too .


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

BITS is needed for all forms of Windows update, even manually initiated. It uses idle bandwidth, that which is not being used for other Internet activity, so it's impact on other Internet uses will be minimal. When not actually active, which is most of the time, it will have no impact at all. Some misinformed Internet articles have this backwards, claiming that Windows Update uses priority bandwidth. This is not the case.

I would strongly urge you to leave configuration of this service at default settings.

See this article that further explains BITS
Background Intelligent Transfer Service - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

moh001 said:


> yes , it's used to update the programs as Windows Update Service updates the system , and I dont want that , it consumes internet , and that means a slow speed ..
> 
> also, we always turn windows update service off since we use cracked windows and since it consumes internet too .


You have admitted to using a cracked version of Windows. This is illegal and against our forum rules. We will not help you any further until such time as you choose to install a genuine copy of Windows. If you would like help installing a genuine copy of Windows, please create a new thread. However, please note that you may not ask us for any help other than to install a genuine copy of Windows.

Thread closed.


----------

